
Flow: What's the verdict? - philippeterson
https://amplitude.engineering/flow-whats-the-verdict-9a458ecde27f
======
philippeterson
Hello! Author of the post here. If you have any questions about Flow or our
process integrating it into our codebase, I would be happy to answer them
here.

